# Erstellen eines "Ersetzten Plugin" aus GEF



## Tomas (4. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe Fragen zur erstellung von Plugin-Fragments und Feature Patches. 

Und zwar will ich von einem vorhandenen Plugin-Project (GEF) gewünschte Klassen ändern und diese später in GMF benutzen, da ich gehört habe da es so am besten funktioniert. =>ERSETZEN (Fragments sollten hier nicht benutzt werden, glaub ich sondern eher Feature Patches)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich im Eclipse GEF ein paar Klassen ändern muss und diese später in GMF verwenden will. Da GMF einige abhängigkeiten zu GEF besitzt, will ich diese nicht ändern, da es zu unübersichtlich wird. Darum will ich ein Fragment (oder Feature Patch) aus GEF machen damit dieses später in GMF genommen wird.

1. Wie mache ich aus GEF ein Fragment oder Feature Patch und welches soll genommen werden, (Wie es gemacht wird ist eigentlich nicht zu beantworten, da man das selbst auch herausfinden kann)

2. Wie binde ich das Fragment oder Feature Patch in GMF ein, sodass mein Fragment oder Feature Patch genommen wird (reicht eine höhere Version?).

Ist das eigentlich eine akzeptable Lösung zu meinem Problem, oder lässt sich dieses besser lösen.

Danke,

Thomas


----------



## Wildcard (5. Jan 2010)

Equinox wird immer die höchste, noch kompatible Version eines Packages/Bundles auswählen um eine Dependency zu erfüllen, es entscheidet also die Versionsnummer.


----------



## Tomas (11. Jan 2010)

jop, hab mir jetzt von gef ein plugin und ein feature erstellt, mit einer höheren nummer, (gleiche mit draw2d und gmf) jetzt hab ich eine einheitliche versionsnummer für meine projecte, welche ich nun erweitern kann. Dachte dass es nicht so einfach wäre das zu realisieren.
danke


----------

